# My first pen blank casting Banksia pod



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys, i showed you my setup for casting and stabilizing a while back, well finnaly got around to casting something, and i figured i should cast a banksia pod for my first time lol
here they are.

the full length are, solid alumilite, mango burl cut offs, and 3 banskia pods.
the shorts are olce wood burl cutoffs, it wasnt supposed to be pink but red, i guess i can say today was my first cast and first fail :laughing:


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Atta boy...lookin good...hehe cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Hey guys, i showed you my setup for casting and stabilizing a while back, well finnaly got around to casting something, and i figured i should cast a banksia pod for my first time lol
> here they are.
> 
> the full length are, solid alumilite, mango burl cut offs, and 3 banskia pods.
> the shorts are olce wood burl cutoffs, it wasnt supposed to be pink but red, i guess i can say today was my first cast and first fail :laughing:


Mark


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I find it funny that I'd never heard of a banksia pod until 2 days ago and now you're posting about one. My turning club had Tim Yoder stop in as a guest turner and he turned a few for an afternoon class. He turned them into ornaments and a little egg-shaped box with a lid. 

It was a neat class and Tim is simply awesome. Fun guy to be around and talk with.

Mark


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dema those look awesome to me


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wait, what!?! Wheres the fail? Those look sweet. That blue looks really cool in the pods!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Wait, what!?! Wheres the fail? Those look sweet. That blue looks really cool in the pods!!


Thanks guys it was fun, 
Bass the reason why i said it was a fail is because i started doing bottle stoppers with olive cast in white/blue/red , instead the red turned out pink.. atleast i now know how much dye to put in for pink lol :laughing:


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful job. Looks awesome!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

These are great looking blanks, Dema ... the blue & white combination is very eye-catching, and though pink wouldn't be my choice I bet there are folks who will love those blanks too.


----------

